# The Medical Books Guide



## anticholinesterase

I always had the problem to find out which book to use for what subject, have been pestering people around here semester after semester  , so I decided why don't we create a general thread where we will have all the subjects we do at medical school and the books we can recommend for those subjects. The opening post will be regularly updated by me or any of our moderators here( I am sure they will happily help). The posts after that will be our members helping us with more info about which book they think have been most helpful to them.

I would also like to thank you all in advance for cooperating. 













> *BASIC MEDICAL SCIENCES
> 
> 
> 1. Anatomy
> Gray's Anatomy
> 
> 2. Behavioral Science
> 
> 
> 3. Biochemistry
> 
> 
> 4. Biology
> 
> 
> 5. Cytology
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Embryology
> 
> 
> 7. Emergency Medicine
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Epidemiology
> 
> 
> 9. Genetics
> 
> 
> 10. Histology
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Immunology
> 
> 
> 
> 12. Medical Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Medical Education
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Microbiology
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Molecular Biology
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Neuroscience
> 
> 
> 17. Parasitology
> 
> 
> 
> 18. Pathology
> Kumar and Clark
> 
> 
> 19. Pathophysiology
> 
> 
> 
> 20. Pharmacology
> Chaurasia
> 
> 
> 21. Physiology
> 
> *Guyton and Hall*
> 
> 22. Psychology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


----------



## anticholinesterase

> * MEDICAL CLINICAL SCIENCES*
> 
> 
> 
> * 1. Anesthesiology*
> * 2. Cardiology*
> * 3. Community health*
> * 4. Critical care medicine*
> * 5. Dermatology*
> * 6. Endocrinology*
> * 7. Forensic & Toxicology*
> * 8. Gastroenterology*
> * 9. Geriatrics*
> * 10. Hematology*
> * 11. Hepatology*
> * 12. Infectious diseases*
> * 13. Nephrology*
> * 14. Neurology*
> * 15. Occupational medicine*
> * 16. Oncology*
> * 17. Pain medicine*
> * 18. Pediatrics*
> * 19. Pulmonary*
> * 20. Psychiatry*
> * 21. Radiology*
> * 22. Rheumatology*
> * 23. Internal Medicine*


----------



## anticholinesterase

> *SURGICAL CLINICAL SCIENCES
> 
> 
> 1. E.N.T* *
> 2. Obstetrics and Gynecology
> 3. Ophthalmology
> 4. Orthopedics
> 5. Surgery*


reserved​


----------



## anticholinesterase

Reserved post


----------



## mahadwajid

tnx


----------



## sfhdweb

Thanks for sharing these great links..


----------



## talib

Thanks!


----------

